# Allergy Testing + Spirometry



## rachell1976 (Sep 24, 2008)

Our ENT clinic also offers allergy testing. We are adding to that practice basicl Spirometry to test lung capacity for asthmatic patients. The main reason is to determine if a patient is ok to have their immunotherapy due to compromised respiratory system.

Does anyone have experience with this type of coding? Any tips or advise, suggestions?

thanks.


----------



## youngl (Nov 19, 2008)

*spirometry*

Hi 
Our allergy Dr bills for this often and i have never had an issue with an insurance company with it. I just make sure that the diagnosis for the spirometry is correct, for instance you would not bill it with 477.9 rather bill it with the dx for the breathing issues the patient is having.  Also have them document it well, I have never been asked for dictation but you never know. 

Here is an example:  "Spirometry repeated in the office today continues to show improvement although there is still significant obstructive dysfunction present.Her FEV1 today is 66% of predicted.  FVC 81% and the FEF25-75 35% of predicted.  Compared to her spirometry from five months ago, her FEV1 has improved 25% and her FEF25-75 has improved 24%.  "

This  way you and an insurance company can tell the difference between 94010 and 94060.  I work for 6 Dr's and this one is the best documenter. 

Lisa


----------

